# Pocket Camp Revival Squad



## Megaroni (May 29, 2020)

Anyone else actively play Pocket Camp besides me? This forum is usually dead and I want to know if anyone else is kind of sad that its died haha


----------



## nanpan (May 30, 2020)

megantron said:


> Anyone else actively play Pocket Camp besides me? This forum is usually dead and I want to know if anyone else is kind of sad that its died haha


yes! I just made an account :3


----------



## Megaroni (May 30, 2020)

nanpan said:


> yes! I just made an account :3


What's your naive fruit and friend code? I'd love to add you! My fruit is Lychees and my code is 8818 6839 725


----------



## jenikinz (May 30, 2020)

I am playing again. I go back and forth on it though. I will play for months, then stop for a bit, then pick it back up. I get burned out on it because there seem to always be events going with hardly a break between them, and I am not the type of person to ignore the events because the people on my friend list benefit from my help. I have Lychees and put a lot of crafting material in my market boxes with no buying limits. If anyone wants to add me my friend code is 6121 8907 048


----------



## Megaroni (May 30, 2020)

jenikinz said:


> I am playing again. I go back and forth on it though. I will play for months, then stop for a bit, then pick it back up. I get burned out on it because there seem to always be events going with hardly a break between them, and I am not the type of person to ignore the events because the people on my friend list benefit from my help. I have Lychees and put a lot of crafting material in my market boxes with no buying limits. If anyone wants to add me my friend code is 6121 8907 048


I'm the same way, sometimes I have to force myself to take breaks haha


----------



## pandachu (May 30, 2020)

I've been thinking of getting it. I've only ever played New Leaf. Is it much different from that?


----------



## nanpan (May 31, 2020)

megantron said:


> What's your naive fruit and friend code? I'd love to add you! My fruit is Lychees and my code is 8818 6839 725


hi! I sent a request c: I'll be Nancy & my native fruit is lychee!


----------



## jenikinz (May 31, 2020)

pandachu said:


> I've been thinking of getting it. I've only ever played New Leaf. Is it much different from that?



I would say yes. You can decorate your campground, camper, and cabin...but getting furniture etc is not the same. It is free to play, so I think definitely worth trying out though.


----------



## Meowria (May 31, 2020)

I just started back up my day one account(that at the time I only used like once before quitting lol) and it'd be cool to have some new friends as well. 

My Id is: 2811 5294 855. I'll add everyone who posted their code here!
I'm not sure what my native fruit it lol. I have a lot of different fruit trees. Is there a way to look that up?


----------



## nanpan (May 31, 2020)

Meowria said:


> I just started back up my day one account(that at the time I only used like once before quitting lol) and it'd be cool to have some new friends as well.
> 
> My Id is: 2811 5294 855. I'll add everyone who posted their code here!
> I'm not sure what my native fruit it lol. I have a lot of different fruit trees. Is there a way to look that up?


hi! it should either be lychees, lemons, or grapes!


----------



## Meowria (May 31, 2020)

nanpan said:


> hi! it should either be lychees, lemons, or grapes!


Ohhhh okay! I didn't know that it was one of those three. Thank You! My native fruit then is grapes!


----------



## metswee (Jun 1, 2020)

Trying to get back into pocket camp and itd be great to have some people to help me out in the quarry :'D my id is 0803 8599 683 and I literally have no idea where to see my native fruit (was that added recently?)


----------



## Seroja (Jun 1, 2020)

I've never stopped playing since I picked it up in 2018. I try to log in every 3 hours so add me if you want <3

Name: Tintin
ID: 0972 2334 565


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 1, 2020)

Meowria said:


> I just started back up my day one account(that at the time I only used like once before quitting lol) and it'd be cool to have some new friends as well.
> 
> My Id is: 2811 5294 855. I'll add everyone who posted their code here!
> I'm not sure what my native fruit it lol. I have a lot of different fruit trees. Is there a way to look that up?



You will have two native fruits. Which fruits do you have at your river? Those are your native fruits, your native fruits you will have 2 of each, one each at Breezy Hollows and one each at the river.



nanpan said:


> hi! it should either be lychees, lemons, or grapes!



These are the native extra fruit they added in game at a later date, but the true native fruit will be the ones you have two of each of.


----------



## nanpan (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes! I am aware of this but people usually only care about lychees, lemons, and grapes since we all have the rest of the same common fruits.


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 2, 2020)

nanpan said:


> Yes! I am aware of this but people usually only care about lychees, lemons, and grapes since we all have the rest of the same common fruits.



Ah, ok that makes sense.


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 2, 2020)

i just restarted vis uninstalling and reinstalling (yes i dint link) but i've been trying to play


----------



## cucumberzest (Jun 2, 2020)

I just started recently, so I've been playing pretty actively. Not sure if I am playing most effectively or if I'm selling stuff people actually want to buy, but I've been logging in at least once per day. I'll totally send a request to everyone who posts their ID in here. <3

Name's Xan, my fruit is lemons, and my ID is 2405 8501 910.


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm getting back into it now. A bit bummed I missed some really cool sets, but I did need a break. 
My ID is 9054 0834 680, if anyone wants to add me! I'm a bit on-off still, but I've got lemons! :'D



jenikinz said:


> You will have two native fruits. Which fruits do you have at your river? Those are your native fruits, your native fruits you will have 2 of each, one each at Breezy Hollows and one each at the river.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the native extra fruit they added in game at a later date, but the true native fruit will be the ones you have two of each of.


Wait- not everyone has two sets of apple and pear trees?! Why am I just finding this out?


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 4, 2020)

I've been playing since New Horizons came out, and really want it to come back! Im very active and would love some friends to trade with. My Id is 5485 3580 591! If you are wondering, I'm dressed as Raymond...


----------



## jenikinz (Jun 5, 2020)

Soti said:


> Wait- not everyone has two sets of apple and pear trees?! Why am I just finding this out?



Nope, my two are cherries and peaches


----------



## ACPC fan (Aug 21, 2020)

My ACPC friend ID is 26292500638
My name is Catto :3


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, played constantly at the beginning but since ACNH not as much. Will find friend code and if anyone needs grapes I can add np. Just wish you could swap cool items


----------



## baylegabriella (Sep 3, 2020)

I just started yesterday and need some friends to play with   
My ID is 8043 0288 194


----------



## TykiButterfree (Sep 15, 2020)

I play if the event interests me. Otherwise I usually just get the log in bonus.


----------

